# Sinus(sin) und Arkussinus(asin) in Java



## Funjoker (23. Sep 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe Probleme mit dem Arkussinus(arcsin oder nur asin).
mein Programm soll den sinus von einem Dreieck mit der Gegenseitenlänge 92 und der Hypotenusenlänge 116 berechnen. 
Normalerweise :
alpha = asin(92/116) = 52.5 (Mit nem Taschenrechner gerechnet).

Meine Programm:

```
double c = 92.0 / 116.0;
c = Math.toRadians(c);
c = Math.asin(c);
c = Math.toDegrees(c);
System.out.println(c);
```

Es gibt 0.7931287779993192 zurück. Kann mir jemand Helfen das Programm zu laufen zubringen ?

Vielen Dank
Funjoker


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Sep 2010)

lasse mal das [c]c = Math.toRadians(c);[/c] weg ;-)


----------



## Theo11 (25. Mrz 2011)

```
Math.sin
```
wenn ich den sinus verwende kommen völlig andere Werte heraus als bei meinem TR
weiß nicht an was das liegt, auch wenn ich mit Radiant rechne ???:L
bitte um hilfe
vielen dank
Theo


----------



## xehpuk (25. Mrz 2011)

Dann sag mal, was du eingibst und was du erwartest.


----------



## Paeddah (25. Mrz 2011)

Wie Tomate_Salat schon schrieb



Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> lasse mal das [c]c = Math.toRadians(c);[/c] weg ;-)





```
double c = 92.0 / 116.0;
   c = Math.asin(c);
   c = Math.toDegrees(c);
```


----------

